# A stranger walked into my house!



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm at our house in the burbs. It has a granny apartment upstairs, with it's own entrance on the side of the house. I have it rented out to a single young lady. 

But the main house has the main entrance on the front of the house. I was home alone and had the TV on in my bedroom. I have a bit of hearing loss from my days in the Air Force Reserves, so the TV is a bit loud. I have a notebook computer and ironically had just posted to the Trespassing thread over in Homesteading questions.

I thought I heard a female voice, so I picked up the remote to mute the TV. At that instant a strange woman walked into my bedroom and asked where my tenant was! I was startled and cut loose with a blood curdling scream, which she thought was amusing. At least I was dressed. An hour earlier I was stepping out of the shower stark naked.

I chewed her out about barging into my house without permission, and she seemed to think she had done nothing wrong!

Even after I told her that the tenant didn't live IN my house, she lived in the apartment which has it's own entrance, she stood her ground and wouldn't budge until I gave her answers about my tenant. I got up and walked her to the front door, and she thought I was taking her to the apartment, but once I got her outside, I explained that I didn't know her from Adam, and I wouldn't let her into my tenant's apartment without the tenant's explicit instructions. She just stood there with her mouth open in amazement that I was upset that she had barged into my house and violated my peace of mind and privacy, and then I wouldn't let her into my tenant's house to violate her peace of mind and privacy!

Hubby was pulling into the driveway in his uniform and with his service weapon on his hip. The woman's attitude changed a little when she saw him. I think it finally dawned on her that there can be deadly consequences for doing what she did. However, she never did apologize.

I have sent an email to my tenant explaining that this can never happen again. If she is expecting guests, she needs to explain to them how to get to her door without going to the front door. And I explained that I wouldn't let these people into her apartment without her explicit instructions

I'm trying to figure out why the dog didn't bark. She let me down! Even when I can't hear the doorbell, I can always hear the dog, and she just let this woman open the door and walk right in!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> I'm at our house in the burbs. It has a granny apartment upstairs, with it's own entrance on the side of the house. I have it rented out to a single young lady.
> 
> But the main house has the main entrance on the front of the house. I was home alone and had the TV on in my bedroom. I have a bit of hearing loss from my days in the Air Force Reserves, so the TV is a bit loud. I have a notebook computer and ironically had just posted to the Trespassing thread over in Homesteading questions.
> 
> ...


................My only two observations are , 1)you forgot to lock the deadbolt , and , 2)did you forget where you hid the 9mm ? , fordy:huh:


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

1. I haven't had need to lock the deadbolt during the day when I am home before. And Hubby was expected home any minute.
2. The 9mm wasn't within reach, but this will change!
3. I believed the dogbell would work!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

How ironic what with the Trespassers thread! And how unbelievably rude she was. It kind of sounds like she really didn't know the tenant either if she was questioning you. You shouldn't have answered. In fact, the only thing you should have said besides "Get out of my house." is "I'm calling the police". She wouldn't know how long the police took to get there.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> 1. I haven't had need to lock the deadbolt during the day when I am home before. And Hubby was expected home any minute.
> 2. The 9mm wasn't within reach, but this will change!
> 3. I believed the dogbell would work!



................That lady just did you a great big favor ! My guess is that , you , will never again be caught unawares and Unprepared ! , fordy:rock:


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

I understand how unsettling this was for you! A few years ago, when we lived in a house in the city, a man walked into our house and through several rooms before getting to where I was sitting. The house had been used as an office before we rented it, and he was looking for the organization that had previously been there. I was _appalled_ that someone could walk right in like that, without the dogs alerting me - we had two dogs at that time. 

It really does wake you up to how much of our security we just assume, I guess.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

That is the truth Trish!


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad you are ok! And glad dh came home when he did!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> That is the truth Trish!



...................Can we expect to see a recommendation for your favorite brand of Ammo , say no later than Friday ? , lol , fordy


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

fordy said:


> ...................Can we expect to see a recommendation for your favorite brand of Ammo , say no later than Friday ? , lol , fordy


Sure, it is called "whatever is on sale". I buy it whenever I'm shopping for ammo. :rock:

In all seriousness, it is a good thing that I didn't shoot her. She may be dumb and obnoxious. But today was a teaching moment for both of us. She didn't deserve to die for it.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I think it would have been a much better lesson for her if your gun was pointed at her. She might have had a much better attitude then.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Terri in WV said:


> I think it would have been a much better lesson for her if your gun was pointed at her. She might have had a much better attitude then.


or at least a better attention span.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Common Tator said:


> 1. I haven't had need to lock the deadbolt during the day when I am home before. And Hubby was expected home any minute.
> 2. The 9mm wasn't within reach, but this will change!
> 3. I believed the dogbell would work!


You know better than #1  Always lock your door. Yeah someone who really wants in will still get in but at least you'll be warned by the noise.

You're very lucky that the first time you did have need to lock it wasn't deadly to you. I'm glad you're ok. Unbelievable attitude on the woman, some people are so clueless.

Maybe the dog didn't bark because it didn't get a bad feeling from the woman? They can sense intent. Maybe you should get someone to help with some training for the dog though, like set up some situations and reinforce guarding behavior?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Lock your doors. Always!


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

I'd be more upset with the dog than anything else. Unless he was sick and medicated...


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

My dog barks at all men but seldom at a woman.


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

This should be a good lesson to you about locking your door. Glad it wasn't a worse situation.

But really, you sent an email to your tenant blaming them for this? Really?


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

We always keep all our doors locked. And, if I'm not Home DSW is always carrying. You don't need to carry because you're afraid. But it really does make you feel more secure.
Feeling secure is a nice feeling. ETA.....We also always have two Dobermans in the house.
Two is better.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm glad she was just a confused female rather than an intruder with evil intent. I can certainly understand your upset. She may really not understand that she did anything wrong.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Most normal people would not come inside someones house uninvited. The stranger was out of line and when confronted should have apologized and left immediately.

Yes, take this as a warning to lock your doors from now on.

I had a woman jump in my car when I was at a stop sign. She was desperate for a ride to work. Scared the bejeebers out of me. A month later when pulling into a driveway some drunken, drug crazed man grabbed hold of the passenger door handle and tried to get in my car. When he realized the door was locked he started beating on the car. I stopped because I thought I'd hit him when he stumbled into the car as I pulled in. If that woman hadn't jumped in my car a few weeks earlier the crazy man would have gotten to me. Take it as a sign from above. Always lock your doors.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I'm reading this with a different slant--That possibly she didn't know the tenant and was dragging her feet in order to scope out where the things were to steal--as in "I'll be back later." Watch out and find out if your tenant knew her.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I always have found that the best lessons are the ones that scare the pants off me! This situation just could have turned out so much worse....


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, on the other side of the coin, I could see her opening the front door as some houses turned into appartments have the stairs right there with seperate entrances to each apartment.

But that being said, as soon as she opened the door she shoulda realized and went on her way.

But yea, lesson learned, ALWAYS lock your doors (especially when renting out part of your house)


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I go with it being an innocent albeit idiotic intrusion due to the dog not reacting. But without a horrified and apologetic retreat on seeing the situation, the woman begins to sound rather psychopathic or feebleminded. By definition, something like 30% of the population is IQ 80-90. Maybe your tenant needs to have a long talk with this person if she's a real friend, trying to impress on her that she could have been putting herself into danger of being attacked by a dog, shot, or arrested.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

She doesn't sound like she was a normal, "sane" person to me. First, if she was, she would have stopped when she realized she was in someone's home. Secondly, she would have absolutely no doubt as to how wrong she was when she heard you scream when you saw her. Thirdly, she should have immediately apologized when you started telling her to get out of your house. 

Sounds like someone who wasn't thinking clearly. Possibly on drugs?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Work horse said:


> This should be a good lesson to you about locking your door. Glad it wasn't a worse situation.
> 
> But really, you sent an email to your tenant blaming them for this? Really?


Blaming her? No. I sent an email telling her to advise her guests how to get to HER door, and to tell them NOT to walk into her landlady's house, and explaining why I didn't let them into her apartment. 

My tenant wasn't even home. How could I blame her?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I got an email back from the tenant. She is very apologetic that this happened. She was expecting this lady and the other one that stayed outside and had the good sense to NOT come into the house. She was delayed coming home and her guests arrived early. She said she will be sure to let her guests know how to get to her apartment in the future.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad that it turned out good for you!
We live in the country and I always have my doors locked. One time I had these people ringing my doorbell then trying to get in, I found out that they wanted to know where someone lived, people that I had never heard of, I did let them know that I wasn't too pleased with them for trying to open the door. There are a lot of rude people out there.:flame:


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

Ugh, that's freaky! Just as well nothing happened, and it's a chance to get a better system for next time!

A lady around here came into her living room to find a complete stranger sitting there rocking her baby. He took off out of the house with the baby, but luckily put the baby down on the lawn before going much further.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

My doors are ALWAYS locked.

One night, I'm certain that we would have had someone intrude if they had not been. I need not go into details but the security camera caught the person on tape!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> Sure, it is called "whatever is on sale". I buy it whenever I'm shopping for ammo. :rock:
> 
> In all seriousness, it is a good thing that I didn't shoot her. She may be dumb and obnoxious. But today was a teaching moment for both of us. She didn't deserve to die for it.


True, but she probably DID deserve to have a 9mm pointed directly at her with a hysterical woman screaming at her to "GET OUT OR YOU ARE DEAD!"

I agree with the others - ALWAYS keep the door locked.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> Ugh, that's freaky! Just as well nothing happened, and it's a chance to get a better system for next time!
> 
> A lady around here came into her living room to find a complete stranger sitting there rocking her baby. He took off out of the house with the baby, but luckily put the baby down on the lawn before going much further.


Wow! That's terrifying!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Common Tator, I'm glad you're ok and that the incident didn't develop into one more serious. It provides a wakeup call and that's maybe the positive thing to take from all this. I had a similar incident that made me wake up in a big hurry. All of our doors and windows are locked at all times now, even with us home. It's not how we want to live, but society has changed enough to warrant the extra caution.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

MDKatie said:


> She doesn't sound like she was a normal, "sane" person to me. First, if she was, she would have stopped when she realized she was in someone's home. Secondly, she would have absolutely no doubt as to how wrong she was when she heard you scream when you saw her. Thirdly, she should have immediately apologized when you started telling her to get out of your house.
> 
> Sounds like someone who wasn't thinking clearly. Possibly on drugs?


Sounds like one of the entitled people we're always talking about on here. The ones that think it's okay to come on your property and pet your horses or bike/horse back ride on your trails, fish in your pond, etc. I guess to them the rules in the country are different.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I am glad you are okay, Common Tator! Thanks for posting this, I have been lax in making sure everything is locked up at night. This won't happen again.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes glad you are okay, I'll bet your husband was hopping mad I know I would be. I see a lot of threads where folks dont lock their doors but its things like this which is the reason we do even though we are in a fairly low crime area. One of the few times we forgot to lock ours we had someone knock real quick and then open the door and stick their head in and holler for us......they were known to us and meant no harm but it shook up the Mrs pretty good and we are much more diligent about locking the doors now. 

This post is a reminder to all of us.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

being a one person dog, Jack barks at ANYONE who does not belong coming to the door. No stranger can bribe him. He is the perfect guard dog. Maybe the dog didn't back because she did not knock or ring the bell but walked in like she owned the place...


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

You never leave doors unlocked...at least not main doors! 
I don't see too much wrong if you left the door unlocked, c'mon, just asking for trouble that way. 
Even in the safest or most rural area, at some point in the house's standing life, someone will either think about going in or do it by accident/drunk. 

My dogs bark, but only if they hear the gravel or other noise from the front yard. If they aren't outside, they don't always respond. A dog is no guard/doorbell, unless it lives outside and makes a habit of circling it.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

There are some people who don't seem to have the awareness of privacy as others- thankfully few. 
I had hired a student to give me some help. Towards the end of what he was doing I went into the house to get the money to pay him. I was busy counting out the cash from my money jar when in he walks without knocking. He went from outside, through the garage and into the house. 
He truly did not notice that I did not find that amusing. No bad intentions- just no thought between "I wonder" and walking in.
There was no excuse for that woman's lack of apology though. Smug little thing.
Glad you're ok.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

secuono said:


> You never leave doors unlocked...at least not main doors!
> I don't see too much wrong if you left the door unlocked, c'mon, just asking for trouble that way.
> Even in the safest or most rural area, at some point in the house's standing life, someone will either think about going in or do it by accident/drunk.
> 
> My dogs bark, but only if they hear the gravel or other noise from the front yard. If they aren't outside, they don't always respond. A dog is no guard/doorbell, unless it lives outside and makes a habit of circling it.


Mine doesn;t live outside, he lives INside, and has no trouble being a guardian.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

There are news stories daily of people moving into homes they think are empty or vacated. It's called house stalking and it's on the increase. News stories daily of home owners trying to evict these intruders that have moved themselves into their homes while they were gone somewhere, like on a vacation, and come home to find strangers living in their house.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm glad the encounter was no more than it was!

I keep my front door locked at all times as I'm usually in the back of the house (inside or outside), but lately I've been thinking perhaps I should lock up the back as well, especially if I'm in my office (in the front of my house) because, For SOME reason, DH has started "sneaking" in the back door when he gets home from work. I'll be sitting here at the computer and suddenly THERE HE IS right behind my chair. I scream like a banshee every time and he just stands there with this stupid grin on his face.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that woman has got to have a screw loose somewhere. anybody in their right mind would have backed right out as others have said as soon as she found out she was in the wrong place. i had someone walk into my kitchen in the country like that. we were sitting down to supper. entirely different though. she was mortified. found out later it was one of our counselors and thought she was in the house of her friend next door. she could not apologise enough.

i keep the door locked here in the city now because we hear of home invasions quite often and elderly people ending up in the hospital getting beat to a snot. i probably would have been up for assault because if she wouldn't go when i told her i would have had to make sure she did. if she's in her right mind then i have never heard of anyone so rude and bold. ~Georgia.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

The front door is the only door you can go into without going through a locked gate into the back yard. This is the house in the burbs. not our ranch in the mountains. 

We have a 6 foot tall cinder block fence and a locked wrought iron gate to get to the back yard, and to the other entrances, including the apartment entrance.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

It sounds like they couldn't get to the tenant's entrance because it was through a locked wrought iron gate?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I keep harping at dh to lock the doors before he sits down because 2 minutes (or less) after he sits he's asleep. I hate it when he sits down and is asleep and the door is unlocked and I'm somewhere else in the house unaware. We have a brand new neighbor who is on the sex offender list and I want the doors LOCKED.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 9, 2009)

I had something similar to that happen about 4 years ago. I was getting ready to go to work one morning at around 7 a.m. and had walked out to my car. I forgot my wallet and went back inside but didn't lock it behind me because I was just going to grab it and go back outside.

My wife was just inside the front door with my son who was 3 at the time. I grabbed my wallet and was saying goodbye to them again when I hear the front door behind me open up. In walks this kid (college age maybe) with dreadlocks, no shoes and looking like he was high on something and slept in the gutter. 

I was stunned and it took a second for me to ask what the he!! he was doing in my house. We were getting ready to move houses in a couple of days so at first I thought he was one of the movers that came a couple of days too early.

But, then he told me this was his grandmother's house, and he wasl looking for her, but I explained it was definitely not and he needed to get the he!! out now. He didn't want to go, but wasn't being beligerent. To make a long story short I got him out of the house and called the cops who found him down the street with no idea what day it was or much else. 

We were dillegent about locking the door and I had only been inside about a minute or less with the door unlocked. We got very lucky that morning. When I got into it with the guy about how this was not his grandmother's house, my wife ran down the hall with my son, locked themselves in our room and went for the gunsafe, but in a panic forgot the combination. 

We have since gone over scenarios and changed the safe combo and come up with some "catch phrases" so that only she and I know what we are saying and what she needs to do.

When the cops arrived after it was all over they told me I should have kicked his grits and thrown him threw the window. They spent a couple of minutes teasing me about how their wives would have kicked his butt and I was too nice.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

CarolT said:


> It sounds like they couldn't get to the tenant's entrance because it was through a locked wrought iron gate?


That would have been the case if she even knew that was the way to the apartment. She didn't know.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I know, find out where she lives and go for a visit. If her door is locked, go in the backyard and have a barbeque or swim in her pool! Bet she wouldn't think that was okay.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Work horse said:


> This should be a good lesson to you about locking your door. Glad it wasn't a worse situation.
> 
> But really, you sent an email to your tenant blaming them for this? Really?


If I was the tenant I'd sure want to know this happened. If I knew the person I'd ream them out. I'd also be really glad my landlord didn't let anybody in my apartment. Heck, if I was the landlord there's no way I'd let somebody in even with the tenant's permission. 

We've never kept our doors locked, even when we lived in town. When we lived in town we once came home from a weekend away to find our door ajar. Apparently we didn't close it all the way. Nobody had entered the house. When we lived in the 'burbs we kept our doors unlocked and the keys in the car parked in the garage. Way out here we sometimes keep the doors unlocked when we're not home. We have never kept doors locked when we were home no matter where we lived. It's too bad it's come to that in some places.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

fordy said:


> you forgot to lock the deadbolt


Lock the door? Ridiculous. The door can't always be locked. We have dogs to prevent this. Sorry yours didn't work but dogs are the answer, not locks.



DaniR1968 said:


> In fact, the only thing you should have said besides "Get out of my house." is "I'm calling the police". She wouldn't know how long the police took to get there.


Agreed. And no answering questions. Nobody should be entering without permission.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

DarleneJ said:


> My dog barks at all men but seldom at a woman.


You need a new dog.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

She is staying as a guest of my tenant. I was thinking that if a poster here thought I was blaming the tenant, maybe my tenant thought that too. I didn't want to blame her, but I DO want her explaining to her guests better how to find her apartment. The way it is set up, her apartment is self contained and in the normal course of our lives, we don't see each other too often and don't cross paths too often. I'm usually unaware of her comings and goings.

I took her some tomatoes from my garden. As soon as she saw me, my tenant apologized for the mix up, and her guest also apologized. The guest did seem remorseful and contrite, unlike last night. And this makes me feel better.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I'll bet you ten bucks the woman was in her early 20s.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

whodunit said:


> I'll bet you ten bucks the woman was in her early 20s.


Bingo!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I hate to be this way, but people in their early 20s are all about themselves. They have to be the most self-centered generation I've ever encountered. All she knew was that she needed/wanted to see your tenant and anything lese was just an annoyance or afterthought.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> The front door is the only door you can go into without going through a locked gate into the back yard. This is the house in the burbs. not our ranch in the mountains.
> 
> We have a 6 foot tall cinder block fence and a locked wrought iron gate to get to the back yard, and to the other entrances, including the apartment entrance.


if there is a locked gate, how were they supposed to find your tenants entrance?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Shygal, if I understand it correctly, the tenant had planned to be home when they arrived, and she was going to let them in. She got delayed getting home, and they arrived early. All had cell phones, so if they had called her first, they would have known to wait for her to get there. It was never the plan that they would be going into her apartment when she wasn't there.

That locked gate gives her extra security as a single woman. And it gives us privacy and security in our own back yard.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Maybe a sign on the correct gate with the tenants name or address, and some kind of bell or something.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

wow, that woman was sure bold. and to laugh?! you took it very well.

in this area, it seems as if that's not even a problem. have had ppl walk into our house many times. many of those times its been someone we were expecting 'some time', but not right then! once the boss' granddaughter walked thru my house, barely mumbled 'going to the bathroom'. she was middle teenaged, and I said "well, hey, i just live here, dont' mind me!" 

our neighbor does the knock then head in and holler manuvuer. dont' like it much but he means nothing by it and we've become good friends with those neighbors, so I dont' say much. 

hard to keep doors locked here, kids/hubs and myself go in and out all day long. but if I am working in my studio or taking a shower in the daytime, alone, locked it is!!


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

That could have turned out so differently! 

And it's a good reminder that we shouldn't get too complacent, dogs or no dogs.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I shouldn't read the forums before bed. Last night I dreamed I walked into our old house (a friend bought it from us), and I sat down on the sofa to watch tv and she came in and caught me. I was so embarrassed in my dream, and she wanted to know why I was in her house! :grin:


----------



## ajplmama (Sep 28, 2011)

I mostly just read here and don't want to come across as a troll but have to comment....

I find the number of people who say they lock their doors all the time shocking to me. I do understand that it's scary and strange to have a person walk in to your house but I'm thinking of the practical side of locking all the time. Do you all carry keys when you're in the yard or garage or barn so you can get back in to your locked house? Do all of your kids carry keys when they play outside so they can get back in when they are done? What about locking windows? How do you get any breeze in the house? Isn't it sweltering in summer?

Maybe it's a regional thing? I know when I lived in the city I would keep my front door locked although often it was just the storm door with the glass up for a breeze. Anyone coming in would have to come through the locked door but the back door would always be unlocked with access to the yard. 

Now that were rural (which is how we both grew up) the door is locked when we're all away from home if we remember. My husband is better at remembering than me. When we're home everything i unlocked and we come and go a million times a day. I think it would be strange to have the kids outside playing and us locked in the house or vice versa. 

I should add that our family walk in when they visit and we walk in at their place. One time my brother dropped in very early at 5am on his way from the airport and I knew he was coming but didn't want to get up to greet him so I left the door unlocked (we normally lock at night) and one of our dogs went for him. Luckily for him our other dog had met him before and intervened but I doubt he'll be walking in unannounced again. 

It's very common here to do the knock and open routine with neighbors too.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I keep the front door locked unless I go out on the front porch or have someone here that is goin in and out. Back door is locked when I want to have some privacy. If locked, grown children and their spouses knock, if I don't answer they have access to a key. Dog is out during the day and evening, comes in at bedtime and when I am away. She lets me know if anyone comes up to the house.
Contact with neighbors is mostly by telephone, unless they need to see me in person for some reason. All knock, as it is a safer thing to do than just walk in. I call neihbors when I need to go over. Elec gates with codes, so they can give me the code of the day and put their dogs up.
When I was a kid, we didn't lock up unless we were gone, and not much locking then. Latched screen on three doors and a lock on back door. By the time i left for college, locks had been installed on all doors. And used regularly, more people of unkown origin showing up.
Ed


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Molly Mckee said:


> Maybe a sign on the correct gate with the tenants name or address, and some kind of bell or something.


The gate isn't marked. I don't think it is a good idea to put a single woman's name on the gate. 

But the front door to our house has a small plaque by the door with our name on it (The Tators). The tenant has a different last name.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Dogs are like that : ) My four dogs make such a racket at the littlest thing. Then when I need them most they become mute. I would consider your situation very suspicious. 
I recommend people lock thier doors....but I don't lock mine. Maybe I would if I was living alone. I'm pretty sure if a stranger entered my home, they might be injured or dead. (Unless they were a child.)


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

BTW my elderly neighbor has always said (she is hard of hearing) "If I don't come to the door, just come on in." Are you kidding? That's a a nice sentiment, but....my neighbor has also told me she keeps a loaded hand gun under her pillow...just in case. Nope. If she doesn't come to the door I try calling her. If no answer I ask a relative of hers to check in on her. Let them get shot : )


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Been on Both ends.

I was drunk one time,went into a House I didn't know,laid down on their Couch and they had me arrested.Was held and released next day.

Then when we moved into a House,had a woman come in,pulled her Clothes off crawled in Bed with me and my wife.Seems she thought her BF still lived there.

big rockpile


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Had a fella do something similar...but it was someone we knew. He stopped by unannounced, front door was open, but screen door closed. He was tapping on his whatever phone and just opened the door and started coming in. I saw a person through the window, wasn't expecting anyone and we have had an unusual amount of solicitators recently (which are always unwelcome), so I was almost to the door as he came in.
He realized something was wrong...stopped halfway in the door and looked up...into the barrel. Even after I recognized it was him, I held on him and explained that a second occurance might not end as well. We have a doorbell and he has knuckles to knock with. You do not enter without permission. If you do, it is considered an agressive act.
I think he got the message.

Matt


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Is it possible that this isn't the first time she's been in your house, and the dog "knew" her? Just a thought. 



Linkovich said:


> Ugh, that's freaky! Just as well nothing happened, and it's a chance to get a better system for next time!
> 
> A lady around here came into her living room to find a complete stranger sitting there rocking her baby. He took off out of the house with the baby, but luckily put the baby down on the lawn before going much further.


Did you hear about the other one, who woke up in the middle of the night with the guy kneeling on her bed beside her? There is speculation that it's the same guy. That particular city has more than a few whackos -- not as bad as the 'peg, but getting there!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Is it possible that this isn't the first time she's been in your house, and the dog "knew" her? Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear about the other one, who woke up in the middle of the night with the guy kneeling on her bed beside her? There is speculation that it's the same guy. That particular city has more than a few whackos -- not as bad as the 'peg, but getting there!


Dear ol' Sam Colt, God rest his soul, invented a cure for people that walk into your house uninvited. Most of the time it's a permanent cure too.

.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Is it possible that this isn't the first time she's been in your house, and the dog "knew" her? Just a thought.


I've thought about that, but if she had been to the tenant's apartment before, she would have known where that door was.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Common Tator said:


> That would have been the case if she even knew that was the way to the apartment. She didn't know.


I had this happen when I was alone at our office. A woman walked in supposedly thinking that our business was the AG business next door. I informed her it wasn't. She asked ~as~ she walked further in...if she could sit for a moment. She chit-chatted and stayed for 30 minutes. I used to be way too nice, believing, and gullible. She helped me change that. I was really angry with myself for being too accommodating- no sense of authority. 

I now pack.

I guess there would be innocent people who are on the autism spectrum, or similar....who just don't sense social cues. I had a neighbor like this. He never understood when his visits or conversations were not "polite conversation" and he didn't get when he'd over stayed his welcomes. He wasn't a bad person. He had a mental disability that you didn't notice until you spoke with him for a while. I run into him on occasion still. He's friendly- still doesn't know when its time to say goodbye..just follows you around.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Ancient thread. In retrospect CT might have offered a glass of water... (G,D,C)


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Wasn't this the former tenent whose exploits we followed for so long,

that allowed Capt'n Dreadlocks the use of her car . . . among other things?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

"Capt'n Dreadlocks"...... what a story. It was entertaining but I am glad for Tator that it is over with. At least I hope it is.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

That situation would have startled me too and I would have been quite upset with my dog!

I had a similar situation occur when I was out in the garden and my guard dog (with her new puppies) did NOTHING while this strange man walked within 30 ft of me. I looked at my guard dog and the man said, "All animals like me." which did not ease my mind at all. However, in talking with him awhile, the sense I got of this stranger was one of kindness and I did not feel threatened at all. (Guess my dog sensed this, but that does not excuse her behavior.)

With the world the way it is now and so many people hurting (and my living out aways from people), I'm more prone to locking my doors and carrying my Glock 37!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> The gate isn't marked. I don't think it is a good idea to put a single woman's name on the gate.
> 
> But the front door to our house has a small plaque by the door with our name on it (The Tators). The tenant has a different last name.


You don't have to put a sign/name to signify there is another entrance. Maybe a couple of flower pots, a mail box (even it its not used) a wreath on the gate. Just Something to make it look like there is another entrance besides your front door.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

This is a 10 month old thread.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL! I saw the title of this. Thread and thought, Hey! That happened to me too!

Yes, it was the same tenant that moved Captain Dreadlocks in.


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

My mother used to open the door and stick her head in or walk right in like she lived there until................She walked right in through the living room and into the bedroom without an invitation......and found me and my new wife.......and forever after learned some manners. There is no excuse for lack of respect of private property.

Almost worse than not locking doors is opening them to any stranger who drops by. We have security doors, and they do not get opened until we are convinced that the visitor is legit. Had friends who failed that test who lived a nightmare and ---- near died as a result. If crooks can get you to open the door, they can push their way in and they own you and everyting you have. i love guard dogs, but don't forget, they are no match for a .45. If you set your dogs against an armed man or men, chances are, you will get them killed to no purpose. I have no pat formula, but spend some time thinking about your security, please..........Joe


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

DryHeat said:


> By definition, something like 30% of the population is IQ 80-90.


That explains a lot about society in general.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

ajplmama said:


> I mostly just read here and don't want to come across as a troll but have to comment....
> 
> I find the number of people who say they lock their doors all the time shocking to me. I do understand that it's scary and strange to have a person walk in to your house but I'm thinking of the practical side of locking all the time. Do you all carry keys when you're in the yard or garage or barn so you can get back in to your locked house? Do all of your kids carry keys when they play outside so they can get back in when they are done? What about locking windows? How do you get any breeze in the house? Isn't it sweltering in summer?
> 
> ...


Been thinking much the same as I read all this...not sure why I hadn't read it b/4. 

I grew up in the middle of KS, -last century.  We never locked the doors unless we went on vacation. And back then all we had were 'skeleton' keys. Never heard of a deadbolt!
I don't lock now, unless I'm leaving for the store, etc. If I walk the dog in the neighborhood I don't lock -might shut the front door but that's it. 

A couple months ago DH was gone playing poker-his monthly nite out-& I saw he forgot to take the key. So I had a dilema for a minute-leave the door unlocked or get woke up at 1 AM? I went to bed w/door unlocked. 
I know this will cause most of you great anxiety! Sorry.


----------

